
AirAsia X flight to Malaysia ends up in Melbourne after typo - tankenmate
http://www.smh.com.au/business/aviation/airasia-x-flight-from-sydney-to-malaysia-ends-up-in-melbourne-after-navigational-error-20160907-gratv6.html
======
tankenmate
Wow! mistyping a number stops the GPS, auto pilot and auto throttle from
working. I'm incredibly surprised that what would seem to be a relatively
simple UX / validation issue could cause such a huge safety issue; flying in
the wrong direction towards inbound aircraft and the plane mistaking its
location by 11,000km. Very surprised; maybe someone with experience writing
flight control / management software could explain?

------
basicplus2
how rediculous that this is even an issue.. why would it not create an alert
as to the discrepancy.

